# Old Records



## debodun (Jun 16, 2021)

There are literally thousands of records in my house. 78 RPMs dating from when the disks were only impressed on one side to the 1950s. Also 33 RPM albums from the 1960s & 70s. I posted them for sale online and not one nibble. I even contacted vintage record shops and none are interested - none are buying 78s and my LP albums are not the music genre anyone wants. Now I don't know what to do with all those records.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 16, 2021)

The last time I used a record player was about 10 years ago. That was to make digital cd's of old classical albums.  But, this is an article that might be of help....

6 Ways to Sell Vinyl Records for Cash


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 16, 2021)

There's a lot of worldwide vinyl junkies out there.  Both condition and genre are imperative to make them marketable.

For example, old Blue Note from the 50's, early 60's can, and often do, command good $$$.  Record Club pressings often have little or no value.

Used record shops will come and cherry pick, offering you pennies on the dollar.

Some older 7" titles hold a store of value, too - old-school reggae, northern soul.

Again, condition is paramount.  Not only the vinyl, but the jacket, as well.

Flip through your collection.  Check, by title, on eBay, searching their sold listings.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 16, 2021)

I used to have over 1,000 LP records.  I am now down to about 200.  I amuse myself by recording the best of the songs on to USB sticks.  A 30 GB stick can have 800 songs and only use less than 20% of the capacity.  To do this, I have a record player that plugs into my computer.  I use a free software program called OBS Studio.  It took me a bit of work to get things to work but now I am busy like that traditional Canadian beaver.  When I am finished I take the records that I recorded from to Salvation Army and leave them there.  I love listening to my favourite songs while driving my Ford Focus which has 2 USB outlets.  Can't stand commercial radio with their terrible advertising so I listen to all my favourite Johnny Cash, Hank Williams, James Last, Johnny Horton, Marty Robbins, Waylon Jennings, Merle Haggard.  By now, you must get the picture.
    By the way, I smile when I walk into a book store and find that they are selling vinyl for $40 Canadian.  When I started buying my early Johnny Cash on the Sun label, I used to pay $2.99 Canadian; of course that was the early 1960s.


----------



## 911 (Jun 16, 2021)

Check out this place. It's fun to go there and look over the 1000's of records on display. Maybe you would like to contact them? I used to buy 45's when I had my jukeboxes, but I sold both of them with the many, many records. 
Record Collectors


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 16, 2021)

My brother in law has made quite a hobby out of collecting old records. He sells or trades them, of course they have to be in good condition.  
He was mentioning that records are coming back. 
They are now selling record players in the stores again.
I wouldn't be to quick to get rid of them. Just go through them to make sure they don't have any major scratches.
I think the market for them will return.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 16, 2021)

debodun said:


> There are literally thousands of records in my house. 78 RPMs dating from when the disks were only impressed on one side to the 1950s. Also 33 RPM albums from the 1960s & 70s. I posted them for sale online and not one nibble. I even contacted vintage record shops and none are interested - none are buying 78s and my LP albums are not the music genre anyone wants. Now I don't know what to do with all those records.


Where did you post them?  What kind of music?


----------



## debodun (Jun 17, 2021)

I did contact Hudson Valley Vinyl - they do not buy 78s or the music genres I have which is mostly classical and easy listening. Then I tried posting them on FB Marketplace, FB Online Garage Sale and Craig's List.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 17, 2021)

Great collection!  I love classical also. My "grands" are shocked to see classical music cds along with my collection of 50's, 60's and country "oldies".  Of course I don't recognize their music and have no desire too. To me that is not music!


----------



## Jules (Jun 17, 2021)

@Packerjohn   My husband is doing the same as you.  He’s only transferring the songs he likes.  

Both of his grandkids got record players last year so he’s sharing the records with them.  Frankly, I think it‘s just the trendy thing to own.  At least he knows the records are going somewhere acceptable right now.  Not sure what he’ll do with the ones they don’t want.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 17, 2021)

Let them go.  







_"There are many things that we would throw away if we were not afraid that others might pick them up."_ - Oscar Wilde


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 17, 2021)

Growing up we always had music playing. My Parents had favorites and I liked them also. When I was about 10yrs old a friend of my Dad had a job filling jukeboxes. So almost every few weeks he dropped off 45's to me and my sister. We both still have hundreds of them.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 17, 2021)

There are several crafters and artists on Pinterest who make various artsy things out of vinyl records. I bet some of them would take those off your hands for a reasonable price plus postage.


----------



## debodun (Jun 17, 2021)

Shipping costs would be prohibitive. An armful of those old bakelite disks is almost too heavy for me to carry.


----------

